# Hawaii 2015 through II



## tahoeJoe (Jul 7, 2014)

Has anybody secured a Westin Maui or Kauai reservation for 2015 through Interval International?  I deposited my SDO Gold plus week in early January 2014 and requested any date in January,  February, March, or April 2015? Less tha six months to go and nothing.  Where is that "valuable" Starwood  preference I keep hearing about?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 7, 2014)

Remember that Starwood has 100% control of deposits, and they don't deposit high season weeks.  You may get January, but Feb., March, and April are high season.

You will have more luck if you request September - December.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jul 7, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Remember that Starwood has 100% control of deposits, and they don't deposit high season weeks.  You may get January, but Feb., March, and April are high season.
> 
> You will have more luck if you request September - December.



Ok, fine.  But has anybody gotten ANY week in Maui or Kauai or even Bahamas at a Starwood reaort through II? Is Starwood planning to pull a Marriott and keeping them in SVN till 5 days before check in then dump them in II? I certainly hope not.


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 7, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Remember that Starwood has 100% control of deposits, and they don't deposit high season weeks.  You may get January, but Feb., March, and April are high season.
> 
> 
> 
> You will have more luck if you request September - December.




Nix December from your recommendation. I had a SVN week for trade for about a year (I can check my exact dates later if anyone is interested) and it wasn't matched. Only last week did I update the request to next year and made other plans for December. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 7, 2014)

tahoeJoe said:


> Ok, fine.  But has anybody gotten ANY week in Maui or Kauai or even Bahamas at a Starwood reaort through II? Is Starwood planning to pull a Marriott and keeping them in SVN till 5 days before check in then dump them in II? I certainly hope not.




I think the timing of their deposits have changed in the last year or two. I was going to buy another SDO week but am holding off until I see more deposits.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Jul 7, 2014)

Ken555, which weeks were your requests for December? I have always had success with week 49 and 50 (notoriously very slow on Maui). 

We secured WPV week 1 2014 w/ our SDO, and I remember January weeks at WKORV/N being available with that same bulk deposit. I was using a replacement week, so I couldn't do an ongoing search, but the transaction was on August 24, 2013 (a Saturday).


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Jul 7, 2014)

And this is purely anecdotal, but, United just released more award travel seats for the December/January time frame (later than usual), and I have found this tends to coincide with the Westin bulk in Hawaii. Again, purely anecdotal, but I have been following and using both for a few years and it generally lines up pretty well.


----------



## Chrispee (Jul 7, 2014)

I don't have 2015 dates yet, but for your data points I confirmed WPORV for May 2014, and WKORVN for December 2014 using my SDO unit.


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 7, 2014)

The good news is that the Starwood priority undoubtedly remains your best bet for getting an II exchange into WKORV.   The bad news is that my guess is that you’ll probably not see any high or shoulder season weeks via II any longer, and if you do, they’ll be last minute.

Why?

First, Hawaii demand is way up vs. five years ago, which means that the people who paid tens of thousands of dollars to own a timeshare in Maui, are using them in record numbers.  If they can’t or don’t want to use it, there’s a high incentive to rent it out for a profit vs. depositing it into an exchange network, as rental rates have increased along with demand. And, of course, the fewer units deposited into II, the fewer units available to exchange into.

Another big reason is that we’re seeing for the first time the full impact of the rules change that allows SVN owners to bank SOs.  We knew that combining SOs across multiple years was going to negatively impact high-tier availability at HRA, WKORV, and WSJ.  And, of course, it has. 

But what we didn’t predict was that the ability to bank SOs may very well mean the end to bulk deposits in II.  Why? Because now Starwood has to hold back inventory that it used to bulk deposit into II, in order to fulfill future demand created by those banked SOs.  Think about it.  Why would they bulk deposit 2015 or 2016 inventory into II now, when they have hundreds of thousands of banked unused SOs sitting in SVN owners’ accounts?    

No.  IMO, they’re going to deposit the bare minimum that is required under their contract with II because their first priority will be SVN owners.  They want to sell more timeshares, after all.

That very well may mean that Starwood will switch from a model which predicted future demand for the next 18 months or so, the end result for us was bulk deposits well in advance of travel dates, to model that uses actual demand.  IOW, only when an owner actually asks to deposit his WKORV week into II will Starwood deposit a like season and sized unit into II.  

If they do this, the result will be extremely painful for II exchangers.  Because it will mean the end for bulk banking.  Instead, we'll see less inventory, and what there is of it will be last minute, clustered around SVN's use-them-or-lose-them deadlines.  

Time will tell.  But that's my armchair analysis and prediction.  Take it with a proverbial grain of salt.


----------



## okwiater (Jul 7, 2014)

^^^ I second what LisaRex said.


----------



## mauitraveler (Jul 7, 2014)

tahoeJoe said:


> Ok, fine.  But has anybody gotten ANY week in Maui or Kauai or even Bahamas at a Starwood reaort through II? Is Starwood planning to pull a Marriott and keeping them in SVN till 5 days before check in then dump them in II? I certainly hope not.



In October of 2013, we received a confirmation for a week in October of 2014 at KORV.  I had put in an OGS at the end of June of 2013, not using Starwood priority.


----------



## lizap (Jul 7, 2014)

I also second what Lisa Rex said.  WKORV is not a sure bet in the winter months even for people who are using SOs..


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Jul 7, 2014)

and if they are deposited last minute, that means no Starwood priority, correct?

We shall see how it goes. Worst case, I could book something for the week I need at a different resort (like SOK or surrounding) and use E-Plus. If something shows up at WKORVN, bonus, if not, I still get to go to Maui and would be content with my lodging. And, with an SDO lock-off deposited as 2 weeks, the MF's are still cheaper than owning at SOK, I believe.


----------



## pacman (Jul 7, 2014)

tahoeJoe said:


> Ok, fine.  But has anybody gotten ANY week in Maui or Kauai or even Bahamas at a Starwood reaort through II? Is Starwood planning to pull a Marriott and keeping them in SVN till 5 days before check in then dump them in II? I certainly hope not.



I did recently get 2 weeks in November at WKORVN with my SDO l/o. A one bedroom and a studio.

pacman


----------



## bastroum (Jul 7, 2014)

Seems like everyone with SDO units are waiting patiently for 2015 Maui exchanges.


----------



## klpca (Jul 7, 2014)

bastroum said:


> Seems like everyone with SDO units are waiting patiently for 2015 Maui exchanges.



I'm not - because we aren't going to Hawaii in 2015  (unless I find some great last minute deals). But I am still happy with what I see with my SDO units. No doubt that the small 1 bedroom is much better for trading than my Marriott studio lock off - and with lower maintenance fees - so not all is lost. 

I'm hoping that the change to staroptions/banking will shake out in 2015. Who knows what will happen in the future. This game is not for the faint of heart, nor those with rigid expectations. Those folks are bound to be disappointed.


----------



## jenniferhu (Jul 13, 2014)

bastroum said:


> Seems like everyone with SDO units are waiting patiently for 2015 Maui exchanges.



I've been w/ II for 9 years - we own a 1bdr at SDO. We have always been able to exchange for a late May early June 2bdr at WKORV. Not this year. We deposited over 14 months ago but this time for August 2014. We just had to cancel - its the first time we have not gotten an exchange. We are trying again for 2015, but I think our time is up with II. 

From what I read, this system is not going to work for us anymore. We can't really do last minute with airfare being the way it is... 

I did let my sister use the WKORV in Maui last June - she wound up buying from them and we got 20k bonus points!


----------



## okwiater (Jul 14, 2014)

jenniferhu said:


> I did let my sister use the WKORV in Maui last June - she wound up buying from them and we got 20k bonus points!


You let your sister buy from the developer??


----------



## Quadmaniac (Jul 14, 2014)

I had mine SDO filled with week 50 and a week in Oct but returned them. (this was 6-8 months ago it go filled when that mini bulk came out). Just this past month, my online got filled with Aug 24-31 and Nov 15-22, 2014 in 1 br units though.


----------



## jenniferhu (Jul 14, 2014)

okwiater said:


> You let your sister buy from the developer??



I tried to explain there's a better way, but she went ahead with the purchase anyway. She knows I bought resale but the sales guy convinced her not to go that route. 

She's happy with her purchase, and besides what do I know? I've owned with Starwood for 10 years. 

I plan to buy from her resale when she wants to ditch that mortgage in a few years. (Whoops, did I say that?)


----------



## mauitraveler (Jul 14, 2014)

jenniferhu said:


> I've been w/ II for 9 years - we own a 1bdr at SDO. We have always been able to exchange for a late May early June 2bdr at WKORV. Not this year. We deposited over 14 months ago but this time for August 2014. We just had to cancel - its the first time we have not gotten an exchange. We are trying again for 2015, but I think our time is up with II.
> 
> From what I read, this system is not going to work for us anymore. We can't really do last minute with airfare being the way it is...
> 
> I did let my sister use the WKORV in Maui last June - she wound up buying from them and we got 20k bonus points!



Jennifer,
Did you deposit first or request first?  I noticed that previously you were able to get a 2-bdrm villa for your 1-bdrm. SDO.  So, it wasn't "like for like"?  

In the past, we've made contingency plans for Maui, in case our exchange didn't come through.  That way, we locked in our air tickets, and had the opportunity to cancel our contingency plan, if and when we got our exchange.
Good luck in 2015!  CJ


----------



## jenniferhu (Jul 15, 2014)

jenniferhu said:


> I tried to explain there's a better way, but she went ahead with the purchase anyway. She knows I bought resale but the sales guy convinced her not to go that route.
> 
> She's happy with her purchase, and besides what do I know? I've owned with Starwood for 10 years.
> 
> I plan to buy from her resale when she wants to ditch that mortgage in a few years. (Whoops, did I say that?)





mauitraveler said:


> Jennifer,
> Did you deposit first or request first?  I noticed that previously you were able to get a 2-bdrm villa for your 1-bdrm. SDO.  So, it wasn't "like for like"?
> 
> In the past, we've made contingency plans for Maui, in case our exchange didn't come through.  That way, we locked in our air tickets, and had the opportunity to cancel our contingency plan, if and when we got our exchange.
> Good luck in 2015!  CJ



I have always traded my 1bdr SDO for a 2bdr at KAA. Not sure how it happens - but we always seem to luck out. I can only request a 1bdr also. We just booked a condo in Maui, and adjusted the dates on our request for 2015 fingers crossed!


----------



## suzannesimon (Jul 15, 2014)

Last year I deposited my Hyatt Sunset Harbor Gold in April and received a large 1 bedroom at Harborside for the last week in September.  It came through within 3 weeks.
It was low season for Harborside but the weather was beautiful and no crowds.


----------



## mauitraveler (Jul 15, 2014)

jenniferhu said:


> I have always traded my 1bdr SDO for a 2bdr at KAA. Not sure how it happens - but we always seem to luck out. I can only request a 1bdr also. We just booked a condo in Maui, and adjusted the dates on our request for 2015 fingers crossed!



Thanks for your reply.  One of these years, we might try requesting an exchange to KAA or KAN with a studio (WKV),
and see if we get lucky.  You should have a good chance for 2015, since you requested early (2013).  Good luck!


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Jul 15, 2014)

For the past 5 years, we have traded a 1 bedroom for a 2 bedroom at WKORN and WPORV. But, we also have only traded for week 50 or weeks 1-4, which are lower demand weeks.


----------



## mauitraveler (Jul 16, 2014)

ThreeLittleBirds said:


> For the past 5 years, we have traded a 1 bedroom for a 2 bedroom at WKORN and WPORV. But, we also have only traded for week 50 or weeks 1-4, which are lower demand weeks.



ThreeLittle Birds,
Thanks for the tip about traveling during lower demand weeks.  So, did you actually request a one-bedroom, but you were offered a 2-bedroom, or did you find the 2-bedroom unit by doing manual searches? TIA


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Jul 16, 2014)

mauitraveler said:


> ThreeLittle Birds,
> Thanks for the tip about traveling during lower demand weeks.  So, did you actually request a one-bedroom, but you were offered a 2-bedroom, or did you find the 2-bedroom unit by doing manual searches? TIA



We requested a studio or above and got 2 bedrooms. We were trading 1 bedroom SDO

Edit: For the first year, we actually didn't use a Starwood trader. Availability seemed to be much more abundant then, and our request survived the Starwood preference period.


----------



## mauitraveler (Jul 16, 2014)

ThreeLittleBirds said:


> We requested a studio or above and got 2 bedrooms. We were trading 1 bedroom SDO
> 
> Edit: For the first year, we actually didn't use a Starwood trader. Availability seemed to be much more abundant then, and our request survived the Starwood preference period.



Thanks for the encouraging reply.  It gives us all hope!  Maybe be able to trade our studio for a one-bedroom.  Happy travels!


----------



## crf450x (Jul 16, 2014)

There have been quite a few Marriott Hawaii weeks for this summer and fall, including some great 3 bedroom units at Ko Olina and Kauai Lagoons, but hardly anything from Starwood for this year let alone next year.  Still waiting for those bulk deposits and will certainly post up when I do get a match, but the way things have been lately I have to start making alternate plans for 2015. 

In the past I received my WKORV/N OGS exchange I wanted a year in advance and often times MORE than a year in advance, which certainly helped in getting flights early.  Not looking good for Starwood exchanges in the short term, can only imagine what it will be like in the long term...


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 16, 2014)

crf450x said:


> In the past I received my WKORV/N OGS exchange I wanted a year in advance and often times MORE than a year in advance, which certainly helped in getting flights early.  Not looking good for Starwood exchanges in the short term, can only imagine what it will be like in the long term...



My theory is that II won't have as many bulk deposits made months and months in advance because they need to hold back inventory for their SO exchanges, which surely must be on the rise now that we can bank SOs.  Banking SOs was going to mean less inventory for II overall, no matter what.  But it may also mean that II inventory will be released much later than we've grown used to, perhaps just 3-4 months in advance v. 12-18 months in advance, which will make it a nail biting proposition for those who like to plan ahead... but possibly a boondoggle for those who can travel at the last minute. 

We shall see what the future brings, but the best we can do now is to report back our findings and maybe come up with a new CBA (Current Best Approach) for booking via II.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 16, 2014)

I think we have a back-log of owners who want to go to Hawaii, and by banking, they have enough Staroptions to go *for the first time.*  These owners have small Staroption pkgs, and they have to save up for 2 years to have enough SO's for Hawaii.  After we get through this initial surge, I really think it will slow down, because many of these new visitors to Hawaii, won't be going back very often, or maybe ever:

-Some of them are discovering that it's more work than they want to do, and requires more advanced planning, to get a Hawaii Staroption reservation for specific dates.

-Many of them are discovering that Hawaii, and airfare to Hawaii are expensive.

-Many of them live on the East Coast, and own at the East Coast SW resorts, and they are taking a once-in-a-lifetime trip to Hawaii, and won't go back again, because it's so far.

-Many of them want to take a vacation every year, so they won't want to always save up the Staroptions for every-other-year trips to Hawaii.

-Starwood will figure out what the new pattern is, and loosen up on deposits.

That's my story, and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm sticking with Denise's story too! 

But it truly does make sense.

Question: If you can book any day of the week w/ Staroptions, does this open the possibility of adding a midweek check in day for II reservations? I would love a Wednesday check in (airfare-wise)


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 16, 2014)

So if Denise's theory is correct, there should be a lot of availability at East Coast SW resorts for Starwood to bulk bank.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 16, 2014)

SmithOp said:


> So if Denise's theory is correct, there should be a lot of availability at East Coast SW resorts for Starwood to bulk bank.



Starwood has 100% control over what is deposited - so no.  Just because I "designate my week for exchange," doesn't mean that Starwood will deposit it.

Look at it this way.  If I deposit my ocean front unit at at WKORV, do you think Starwood deposits it?  Huh Uh - they deposit an August week at SDO.


----------



## Chrispee (Jul 17, 2014)

I always assumed that if someone deposited a certain Starwood resort unit, then Starwood would have to deposit that same resort and unit size but they got to pick the week.  It seems grossly unfair that Starwood gets to put in whatever unit they want!  What is their motivation to put in any Hawaii weeks at all?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2014)

Chrispee said:


> I always assumed that if someone deposited a certain Starwood resort unit, then Starwood would have to deposit that same resort and unit size but they got to pick the week.  It seems grossly unfair that Starwood gets to put in whatever unit they want!  What is their motivation to put in any Hawaii weeks at all?



It's not fair - but that's the way it is - Starwood wrote the rules to benefit THEM.

They bulk space-bank off-season weeks that they don't think they will need for owner reservations.


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 17, 2014)

Chrispee said:


> I always assumed that if someone deposited a certain Starwood resort unit, then Starwood would have to deposit that same resort and unit size but they got to pick the week.  It seems grossly unfair that Starwood gets to put in whatever unit they want!  What is their motivation to put in any Hawaii weeks at all?



Honestly, we have no idea what Starwood and II have agreed upon. But it stands to reason that if an owner surrenders their 2 bdrm platinum WKORV unit for an II exchange, Starwood must deposit a 2 bdrm platinum WKORV unit into II.  However, since Starwood coded weeks 1-50 as "platinum" in Hawaii, that gives them a great deal of latitude about what weeks to actually deposit.  After all, May and November are still platinum weeks. 

Complicating the matter is that Starwood owns weeks outright (and, yes, they reportedly pay their fair share of MFs) for rental and/or SP bookings. I highly doubt they have to queue up in line via the Reservation Center to book those weeks. No, common sense tells me that they are able to cherry pick the weeks that they want ahead of time, and they target the most popular weeks, such as President's Week and most of the summer, as those weeks can get them the most $$.

So, even though they may technically play by the rules, the rules they established certainly benefit them.  It's good to be King.


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 17, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Look at it this way. If I deposit my ocean front unit at at WKORV, do you think Starwood deposits it? Huh Uh - they deposit an August week at SDO.





LisaRex said:


> But it stands to reason that if an owner surrenders their 2 bdrm platinum WKORV unit for an II exchange, Starwood must deposit a 2 bdrm platinum WKORV unit into II. However, since Starwood coded weeks 1-50 as "platinum" in Hawaii, that gives them a great deal of latitude about what weeks to actually deposit.



I would have reasoned the same thing as LisaRex, but Denise is saying that Starwood can deposit a whole different resort. Is that true or speculation?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> I would have reasoned the same thing as LisaRex, but Denise is saying that Starwood can deposit a whole different resort. Is that true or speculation?



It's true - that's one of the reasons Starwood went to 100% space banking in August 2009 - they took complete control of the deposited weeks they get, and what they deposit in II.  

That's why we can no longer reserve a specific week and deposit it.  Now we just get a "credit" for the average value of the season, and Starwood chooses what they deposit.  

This was before your time, but it was much discussed in 2009, when the big changes were made.

Evidence:  Sometimes Starwood does bulk space banking BEFORE the 12 mo. mark.  That means that no one has deposited the weeks yet, because it's too early to make a deposit.  So Starwood is choosing the weeks they will bulk space bank, not depositing owner deposits.


----------



## ocdb8r (Jul 17, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I think we have a back-log of owners who want to go to Hawaii, and by banking, they have enough Staroptions to go *for the first time.*  These owners have small Staroption pkgs, and they have to save up for 2 years to have enough SO's for Hawaii.  After we get through this initial surge, I really think it will slow down, because many of these new visitors to Hawaii, won't be going back very often, or maybe ever:



I tend to agree with Denise, but I think the most important reason she may be right isn't mentioned...if these folks HAVE in fact used multiple years of Staroptions to trade into Hawaii they just won't have any to trade for a few years, regardless of the other reasons...reducing demand.

The one weakness in this aregument is we just don't know for sure if this is the main driver of increased demand.  With the economy up, more WKORV owners may be actually using their home resort...and this could continue into the future, reducing inbound trades.

While I agree with Denise overall, I don't think we're going back to the same level of II deposits we saw in the last 3-5 years.


As to the above discussion about WHAT Starwood deposits in II, I don't think anyone knows the exact degree of latitude they have with II.  We know that WE can no longer direct a specific week for deposit, but I don't think we've seen any documentation that SVO can choose whatever resort they want to deposit...II still gives us a blended trading power based on our actual resort (not the combined SVO portfolio).  While I have no doubt II has granted SVO some latitude, I would be surprised if they've agreed to give WKORV depositers the value of a WKORV blended trading power week in exchange for SVO actually depositing a Vistana Beach Resort week.  There has to be some parameters set on what SVO must actually deposit.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2014)

In 2009, Starwood published their new II policy and it clearly said that they were going to PROJECT the need for future II deposits, and base their bulk space banking on their projections.  I don't think there is any doubt about it.

Also - How can they be bulk space banking BEFORE the 12 mo. mark, if they are depositing what owners deposit?  They aren't...


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 17, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> In 2009, Starwood published their new II policy and it clearly said that they were going to PROJECT the need for future II deposits, and base their bulk space banking on their projections. I don't think there is any doubt about it.
> 
> Also - How can they be bulk space banking BEFORE the 12 mo. mark, if they are depositing what owners deposit? They aren't...



I am not sure that what you cited conflicts with the notion that Starwood would be required to deposit the same resort as the unit relinquished by the owner. Now it might mean that Starwood could hold back any additional deposits unless the actual vacancy underindexes their projected vacancies (which I presume the data is also available to II for verification), but what you cited above does not seem to necessarily mean they have the discretion to deposit a different resort.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2014)

There was a massive discussion about this in the fall of 2009 if you want to go back and read the posts, and the info. provided by Starwood.


----------



## bastroum (Jul 17, 2014)

I must admit, most of this discussion is too complicated for me to understand, what I really do not understand is the lack of Starwood II deposits in ANY location for 2015. SVR and SVV in Orlando must have inventory to exchange and WKR in Scottsdale must have summer 2015 weeks to exchange. Yet nothing on-line with II. Can Starwood seriously think their internal exchanges will use up all that inventory?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2014)

I think they are holding back inventory, to make sure they can meet the demand.  They are probably hoping that if they can't meet all the demand for Hawaii, that they will have inventory at other resorts to offer.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 17, 2014)

II also holds back inventory. 

Look at the RCI deposits of Vistana resorts.  Starwood has dumped lots of inventory into RCI.  

I hope RCI doesn't become the exchange company of choice for Starwood.  

RCI would love to put II out of business.


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 17, 2014)

What I remember about the 2009 kerfuffle is that owners who used to book a high demand week, such as July 4th, with the intention of depositing that specific week into II, were told that they could no longer do that.  Instead, Starwood would cancel that reservation and substitute a "placeholder" week into II, that represented the average blended value of all the weeks in that season.  The only exception was for fixed week owners, who could, indeed, deposit their fixed week...though often not without a fight with the CSR.  

That ticked off quite a few owner who strategically booked the highest demand week in the season they owned, in order to enjoy higher trading power in II.  

I'm sure we speculated that "blended value" could mean that an entirely different resort could be deposited, but we never had any concrete evidence to back that up, because of course, we haven't seen the contract between II and Starwood.  

I do agree that Starwood's history of bulk deposits made over a year in advance were puzzling because the deposits were made well in advance of actual deposits.  I honestly don't know what was up with that.  Perhaps they had an arrangement to get rid of excess inventory while Starwood was in active sales.  I have no idea.  If there was a method to their madness, they've never divulged it, nor can I do anything but make WAGs as to their motivation.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jul 19, 2014)

*2015 , the lost year*



LisaRex said:


> The good news is that the Starwood priority undoubtedly remains your best bet for getting an II exchange into WKORV.   The bad news is that my guess is that you’ll probably not see any high or shoulder season weeks via II any longer, and if you do, they’ll be last minute.
> 
> No.  IMO, they’re going to deposit the bare minimum that is required under their contract with II because their first priority will be SVN owners.  They want to sell more timeshares, after all.
> 
> ...



Thanks Lisa, I fear you maybe correct. I guess Denise may have to strike the term "Starwood preference" from her vocabulary.  LOL 

On a more serious note, what annoys me most about this is that Starwood controls the inventory but they don't OWN the inventory, we the owners do; including those of us who are not members of SVN. Essentially, Starwood is using our inventory to further their own agenda. This isn't right. 

After reading this thread, I did a little experiment. I used my one bedroom gold plus SDO to conduct a search for all of 2015, that is January 1st 2015 thru January 1st 2016. This is what I found for Starwood inventory for calendar year 2015.

Maui - No units at all, zero 
Kauai - No units at all, zero
Palm Springs -No units at all, zero
Scottsdale/Phoenix - No units at all, zero 
Myrtle Beach - No units at all, zero
Bahamas - No units at all, zero
St. John - No units at all, zero
Cancun - No units at all, zero
Steamboat Springs - No units at all, zero
Avon - No units at all, zero
Florida outside Orlando - No units at all,  zero

And the biggest surprise of them all...........wait for it......

ORLANDO,  NO UNITS AT ALL, ZERO

Again I used my MY 1 BEDROOM Gold plus SDO and only searched for Starwood resorts, any size unit in 2015. This obviously would include shoulder,  mud, and off season weeks. 

My tiger trader has been declawed.


----------



## klpca (Jul 19, 2014)

tahoeJoe said:


> Thanks Lisa, I fear you maybe correct. I guess Denise may have to strike the term "Starwood preference" from her vocabulary.  LOL
> 
> On a more serious note, what annoys me most about this is that Starwood controls the inventory but they don't OWN the inventory, we the owners do; including those of us who are not members of SVN. Essentially, Starwood is using our inventory to further their own agenda. This isn't right.
> 
> ...



Myrtle Beach, Scottsdale, and Orlando (Broadway Plantation, SDO, and Vistana) are all over at RCI. Over a thousand units using my head to add (so I am not guaranteeing the exact number, lol). There are summer weeks in Myrtle Beach even. 

Luckily when you have a unit that is dual affiliated, you don't get jerked around as much as when you are beholden to one system. 

And the TPU values aren't that bad for those of us with lockoff units. They aren't fabulous or anything, but they aren't terrible either.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 19, 2014)

tahoeJoe said:


> Thanks Lisa, I fear you maybe correct. I guess Denise may have to strike the term "Starwood preference" from her vocabulary.



In 2009 when Starwood published their new II exchanging rules, the published rules STATED that there is a 30 day Starwood to Starwood priority in II.  So it's real.

Let's not confuse "availablity" and "priority."

-"Priority" has nothing to do with availability.  If Starwood isn't depositing anything, you can't have priority for it.

-Starwood is dependent on II and their software, to properly implement this rule, and many times it isn't.  This has been going on forever - it's not new.


----------



## bastroum (Jul 19, 2014)

It should be interesting to see what happens with the 2015 deposits. There's no way they won't deposit lot's of Orlando and Palm Springs properties.


----------



## s1b000 (Jul 19, 2014)

Your post got my interest because I made a discovery today.  I have a saved list of Starwood and Marriott properties plus a few others which I use for searches.  Normally I get 5 screens worth of stuff, but lately I've been getting only 3.  The 1st unit in my list is a 2015 but further down in the list I have a 2014.  Instead of just using the first one (they are identical except for the year) I scrolled down and picked 2014 and was back to a " normal " list of 5 full screens.  I wonder if there is an II glitch?


----------



## krj9999 (Jul 23, 2014)

Not to add insult to this whole discussion, but I just saw a reported Hotwire booking of WKORV for 9/5-11 2014 ($180/night+taxes); these are just the studio sides.  I plugged in 11/1-8 2014 and saw same price.

Nothing available for exchange or getaway in II though.


----------



## bastroum (Jul 23, 2014)

krj9999 said:


> Not to add insult to this whole discussion, but I just saw a reported Hotwire booking of WKORV for 9/5-11 2014 ($180/night+taxes); these are just the studio sides.  I plugged in 11/1-8 2014 and saw same price.
> 
> Nothing available for exchange or getaway in II though.



The units for WKORV (fall of 2014) were deposited by Starwood into II in September 2013. Now if you were discussing 2015 it would be different. If there is not a Bulk Deposit by Starwood of 2015 units by the end of Sept 2014'for 2015, something has really changed.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jul 27, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Let's not confuse "availablity" and "priority."
> 
> -"Priority" has nothing to do with availability.  If Starwood isn't depositing anything, you can't have priority for it.



Tomato, tomahto....it doesn't matter whether I am first in line for zero inventory or last in line for a lot of inventory. The result is the same, I'm not getting a trade and *EFFECTIVELY *there is no Starwood preference.

Not ONE Starwood unit in ALL OF 2015? All resorts, all seasons, all unit sizes? Something is rotten in the state of Denmark.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm curious about whether OGS for hawaii are being filled. I have seen the studios at WKORV(N) in II for January, but what is surprising is no Princeville units are showing up.

I thought WPORV was an easier trade than Maui.


----------



## brigechols (Sep 9, 2014)

ThreeLittleBirds said:


> I'm curious about whether OGS for hawaii are being filled. I have seen the studios at WKORV(N) in II for January, but what is surprising is no Princeville units are showing up.
> 
> I thought WPORV was an easier trade than Maui.



Yes. My OGS for summer 2015 was filled with a 1BR at WKORN.


----------



## bastroum (Sep 9, 2014)

Both my OGS were fulfilled at WKORV-N.


----------



## Chrispee (Sep 9, 2014)

bastroum said:


> Both my OGS were fulfilled at WKORV-N.



do you mind me asking what dates you got confirmed into?


----------



## bastroum (Sep 9, 2014)

Chrispee said:


> do you mind me asking what dates you got confirmed into?



Memorial Day Weekend in WKORV, which I changed for mid-April in WKORV-N (2BD)
Labor Day Weekend in WKORV-N (1BD)

Used 1BD SDO units.


----------

